
Best metro areas for entrepreneurs - bootload
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/07/05/0523_metros/index_01.htm
======
tx
I would exclude Austin from the list. Sure here are lots of startups, but
Austin's startup scene is dominated by either dumb&boring; B2B Java-shops, or
hardware/embedded startups dreaming of being "next Tivo". Neither of these two
types of companies are especially exciting to work for if you are CS grad.
Alot of ideas/people revolve around DELL/IBM/Motorola trio, not a very
exciting group to say the least.

------
bootload
_'... Startups prosper in some places and not others. Silicon Valley
dominates, then Boston, then Seattle, Austin, Denver, and New York ...'_

\- #1 Miami - Fort Lauderdale - Miami Beach, Fla?

\- #2 Atlanta - Sandy Springs - Marietta, Ga.

\- #3 San Francisco - Oakland - Fremont, Calif.

Interesting to see what bizweek thinks is best place for _entrepreneurs_. What
type of 'entrepreneurs'? Especially when location is the number 2 reason for
failure ~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html>

------
davidw
They're just counting the number of businesses started per person, which is
pretty irrelevant to high tech.

